
MIT Drake - natcombs
https://drake.mit.edu/
======
charliea0
Having taken Tedrake's underactuated robotics class which uses Drake's python
bindings, it is an amazing collection of tools and examples of algorithms.
Really great for learning.

I would say is very focused on research and quick prototyping, however.

MIT Driverless experimented with using Drake in 2018-19 race car, but we found
that just implementing everything in eigen was more flexible, removed a
dependency, and more transparent for tinkering.

~~~
Ericson2314
Ah the classic problem. Someday we'll get our shit together in Haskell land
and just blow away these awful protype/production dicotomies.

~~~
gegtik
Not if the smalltalkers get there first

~~~
nix23
Not if CPU's are fast enough to do it in Julia :-)

~~~
Ericson2314
Ah, Julia shares my goals, but I really don't like it's methods.

To be we absolutely need static types and super high level stuff to both:

\- keep the code closer to it's purpose

(e.g. do linear algebra and proof of why this program does the stats you want
it to together)

\- be super architecture agnostic

(With lambda generalized to arbitrary categorizes we can just elaborate to
Vect and fuse functional pipelines with matrix multiplication).

([https://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/Vect](https://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/Vect))

------
fouc
"Model-based design and verification for robotics."

>Drake (“dragon” in Middle English) is a C++ toolbox started by the Robot
Locomotion Group at the MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Lab
(CSAIL).

------
smabie
I thought this was going to be [https://www.factual.com/blog/introducing-
drake-a-kind-of-mak...](https://www.factual.com/blog/introducing-drake-a-kind-
of-make-for-data/)

------
oytis
Cmake project that depends on a specific distribution to be built _from
source_? I know, it's 2020, we have Docker and things, but but but that's not
how it works folks!

